# Sick of my questions yet? Here's some more...



## Shayanna (Sep 25, 2013)

1. We adopted about 26 more hens this past week to bring our total up to 32 hens. And one rooster. He is a buff Orpington and GORGEOUS. I love my rooster, and he takes his job very seriously. When we got him he was VERY agressive towards humans, and has since become quite lovable. I want my hens fertile, but don't think he can handle that many hens, keep them fertile, and keep them in line like his original ladies. Do I need another roo? How do I introduce a new roo so they will get along? If I get another roo, I'm thinking I would like a rhode island red, a leghorn or an australorp. How are they with temperaments?

2. As previously stated, we just adopted these hens. All are under 2 years old, only two look like they are going into a molt. Its been 3 days and we've only been getting 1 egg plus maybe one "fairy egg" per day. They did have a pretty stressful ride, and now they have to integrate flocks and compete a bit more, but when do you think they will pick up again?


----------



## Shayanna (Sep 25, 2013)

i have half of my problem solved. realized one of my RIR hens is actually a really young rooster. and he is very friendly, and gets along with my big BO roo. he has the tiniest nubs where spurs would be and doesn't crow. he also has bright yellow, big legs. now i'm wondering how old he is...


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

He may be around 5 mos if he seems full grown-ish, but not crowing yet? Also, I've heard that if there's a dominant roo, the other roos don't really crow as much?

& are you getting eggs yet? After a move it can take some time for them to get back on a regular laying schedule & we're coming into the winter slow down, anyhow, so there are a few factors that could be at play.


----------



## Shayanna (Sep 25, 2013)

We got 2 eggs/day over the weekend and another fairy egg. I also think we are putting a light in the coop this week as well. I know a lot of people disagree with this, but we will be butchering most of the hens within another year or two anyway. As much as I love them, they are livestock.

here are some pics. The first two are my Roo(s), an ISA brown getting friendly, and a wyandotte camping by the coop door.


----------

